# 1,000 congratulations for Brioche



## Ralf

Brioche,

heartfelt congratulations on 1,000 posts as well as respect and many thanks for sharing your profound knowledge with us—always expressed in a helpful and decent way.

Ralf


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Congratulations, Brioche!*​ 
Your posts are almost as yummy as your namesake.  
Thanks for gracing us with your knowledge and good nature!

Elizabeth


----------



## Whodunit

Alles Gute, Brioche. Und natürlich danke auch ich dir für deine Beiträge im Deutschforum. Wir haben nicht viele solch wissbegierige aber gleichzeitig so gebildete Leute - die noch dazu Deutsch _lernen_!


----------



## zaby

Joyeux postanniversaire 
et
bon appétit ! 
(pour changer des brioches )​


----------



## maxiogee

Brioche, always an interesting read! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## danielfranco

Congratulations and thank you for your positive and learned contributions to this forum!
Dan F


----------



## ElaineG

Buttery lovely posts.  And even better with jam.

Thanks for everything, Brioche, especially for relieving Charles of bearing the entire burden of educating us all on AuE usage and slang. We're all better for having our perspective broadened to include Down Under.


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo Brioche!  ​ 
Always a pleasure to read your posts.​ 
A present from
the Isle of Wight.
*ENJOY!*​ 


LRV​


----------



## panjandrum

Give that man a bun, please - make it two.
It's a real pleasure to congratulate Brioche on the first KiloPost.
Scanning through threads, spot those two buns, a sure sign of thoughtful and helpful comment.
Keep it up - your antipodean viewpoint is often particularly fascinating and always a real asset.


----------



## cuchuflete

Many thanks, Brioche, and congratulations.  Your posts are always well worth reading and thinking about.

Please continue to share your knowledge and wisdom.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## elroy

It's almost always hard to be pithy and concise while imparting lots of wisdom and insight.  You do both, and well.  Congratulations.


----------



## Aupick

Always a pleasure. Cheers!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Brioche and thanks for lending a well-needed antipodean hue to the forums


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Many thanks for many thoughtful and well-flavoured posts.

To help you celebrate, here's a good laugh for you.  Since you've lived here, I'm sure you'll identify ....

2 Aussies are teaching at our school on an exchange, and have become beloved members of our community.  Mostly there are no linguistic confusions, but we had a doozie last week.  Some of the staff were in a meeting, which seemed to go on interminably, and finally one of the Australian teachers came up to me and asked (apparently), "Are they finished mating yet?"

Edit:  Just realized that this sounds as if I'm making fun of the Australians, instead of making fun of my own tin ear .... which was the original intention.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Brioche,

May I offer you a nice bath for your first postiversary? (this is allowed in France  )


----------



## maxiogee

I don't often have deep thoughts but today it struck me that you put the _brio_ into Brioche, and for this I am grateful.


----------



## fenixpollo

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Thanks for ... educating us all on *AuE* usage and slang.


Which, in Brioche's case, stands for *Golden English*.



Happy Postiversary!


----------



## Outsider

_My congratulations, Brioche.
You are such a strong presence in the forum 
that it's a wonder you're still in your first thousand!_​


----------

